# Outlook 2003 Ordner für die Mail adresse, ein anderer Ordner für die andere Adresse



## dartox (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi!

Folgendes. Ich hab mehrer Benutzerkonten (also mehrer Emailadressen mit den dazugehörigen Einstellungen) in Outlook 2003.

Nur ist es so, dass alle Emails in den Posteingang kommen. Also wenn mir jemand ne mail an Adresse1 und Adresse2 schickt, dann sind beide in einem Ordner. Wie kann ich dass so machen, dass ein von mir benannter Order für die jeweilige Adresse zuständig ist? Und würde dass dann auch mit dem Papierkorb so funktionieren?

Und eine nebenfrage: Wenn ich mit HTML eine Email gestalten will (mit Bildern und so), was muss ich da machen? Wenn ich den HTML Code eingebe, passiert nichts, man sieht nur den Code.

Danke

MfG dartox


----------



## rsspider (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

versuche es mal mit dem _Regel-Assistenten_ unter _Extras._ Dort kannst du ganz einfach Regel erstellen in den du festlegen kannst was mit den Emails passiert nachdem Empfang.
Leg die vorher im Posteingang Odner fuer jede Emailadresse an.

Hoffe konnte helfen.  Ansonsten F1 druecken fuer Hilfe  


Gruss
Ronny


----------

